# strich geht nicht weg



## peterderwolf (13. Mai 2004)

hi leute,
ich hab einen strich ca. 1 cm unter dem seitenende, der nicht weggeht. bei der seiten ansicht ist er zwar nicht mehr da, aber evt. klaut der mir ja platz auf der seite. wie krieg ich den weg?

Gruß pedder


----------



## peterderwolf (13. Mai 2004)

ich meine natürlich ÜBER dem seitenende.:-(


----------



## lolilol (13. Mai 2004)

mhh.. versuchs mal, indem du ihn und mehrer zeilen vorher und hinterher markierst und dann löschst... ist ein typisches Word Problem... probier einfach ein wenig rum, dann klapopt es meistens.

Greez
loli


----------



## peterderwolf (14. Mai 2004)

nee, das klappt nicht! wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Bernd_Munich (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

markiere mal den Bereich und schau dann unter Format -> Rahmen und Schattierung -> Klick auf "Ohne".

Grüße Bernd


----------



## peterderwolf (14. Mai 2004)

Hi,
der strich geht von einem ende bis zum anderen der seite und ich kann ihn NICHT markieren!


----------



## Bernd_Munich (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo peterderwolf,

<<< der strich geht von einem ende bis zum anderen der seite und ich kann ihn NICHT markieren!  >>>

Das hatte ich schon mitbekommen, deshalb schriebt ich: "markiere mal den Bereich und schau dann unter Format -> Rahmen und Schattierung -> Klick auf "Ohne"."

Bereich = Text vor und nach dem Strich. Notfalls eben auch mal den ganzen Text z.b: mit ^A markieren und dann Format -> Rahmen und Schattierung -> Klick auf "Ohne"."

Grüße Bernd


----------

